# How many other AlpineZoners have you met in person?



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought this might make for an interesting topic. You know when this forum started back in 2001, I never thought I'd meet so many cool people. To be honest, initially I was a bit reluctant to met up with people I've met on the Internet, but it turns out the folks I've met from this forum have all been very cool. Members I've met in person:

*Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
*skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot last March
*ChileMass* - same Beast trip last year with skijay
*Stephen*, *MichaelJ*, *SilentCal*, *MtnMagic*, *pepsi* - 2004 FOT48 planning meeting
*JimG.*, *dmc* - Hunter in December
*bvibert* - Sundown and Beast last month
*riverc0il*, *thetrailboss*, *shoeup11* - Beast last month

Hope to meet up with Bob R on Monday. I look forward to meeting some more of you in the future.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 11, 2005)

Gee..what am I..chop liver?   :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Gee..what am I..chop liver?   :lol:


Yikes! I knew I'd forget someone...  In fact, I've met *ALLSKIING* too...


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 11, 2005)

My wife initially thought I was nuts going off to ski/hike with people I had chatted with online.  Hey, in the old days you went to the town hall and saw a posting for an "outing club" or a friend told you about some group, and you went to the meeting and took your chances on who you would meet there.  Same thing these days, just with much better reach.  I am grateful to have found this organization.     

So far I have met:
Greg
skijay
Bob R
trailboss
rivercoil
bvibert
skijay's buddy Frank

I hope to meet many more of you in the future.....
 :beer:


----------



## pepsi (Mar 12, 2005)

Surprisingly even my mother prefers people I met on the internet to going alone which is what I usually do. No one that I know around home is even remotely interested in hiking, backpacking, skiing, or anything that involves actual expenditure of energy now that I think about it.

*dirt_girl* At the Mooseland Grill after party but looking forward to some hiking in the spring.
*twigeater* In the Adirondacks first and then Baxter State Park.
*Frodo, Jaytrek57* After party Mooseland Grill. Too many people for much more than just an introduction but I love Frodo's hat.  
*mtnclimber* Between Bond and Bondcliff.
*Greg, SilentCal, MtnMagic, Stephen, MichaelJ* At the 2004 planning meeting.
*TomC* Met at Garfield tentsite and in the morning went on to Galehead and the Twins before they headed back and I went on over the Bonds.
*uphillklimber* twigeater's kitchen, and then on to Katahdin.

I think I'm forgetting a few and I hope to meet many more. It's been amazing so far.

 :beer:


----------



## cantdog (Mar 12, 2005)

Michael J
Max
Silent Cal
Grace
Mtn. Magic
The8re
Jaytrek57
Frodo

Did I forget anyone?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 12, 2005)

I believe its not who you've met, but how much fun did you have.

And so far I've had a lot of fun with the nice AZ people I've met.


----------



## pepsi (Mar 12, 2005)

Same here. Everyone has been just great!!

Have to add *Yam* and *skier75*

Didn't know they were AZ'ers


----------



## Max (Mar 13, 2005)

Let's see:

Jaytrek57
Stephen
Pedxing
SilentCal
MichaelJ
Cantdog
DaveMetsky
Frodo
Alpinista
SherpaKroto
LittleBear
Smitty77 (can I count my own son?)

There's gotta be others that I've forgotten...sorry in advance!


----------



## cantdog (Mar 13, 2005)

Can David Metsky find it in his heart to forgive me?


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 13, 2005)

Tough Question,  but here goes-

Greg, Stephen, MichealJ, MtnMagic, Pepsi, Frodo, Jaytrek57, Max, Smitty77, Cantdog, Pedxing, dirtgirl, skimom, Alpinista and Sherpakroto ->  Met mostly through the FOT48 event and on hiking trips.

I'm sure I'm forgetting people and probaly can't put names to faces on some.   I can say that I've had some great experiences with other members of this board.  It's odd however that there are few crossovers between the skiing half of the board and the hiking half.   

The best way to meet people is to sign-up for one of the ski gathering or group hikes that are posted in the Trips and Events.  I had a blast on the Hancock Hike that was posted last year and I'm sure there will be some more planned this year.


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 14, 2005)

The following I've met at the FOT48:
Stephen
MichaelJ
SilentCal
DaveMetsky
Alpinista
Frodo
..and probably a ton of others.

I would like to get out for a hike with some of the folks here.  Now if we can only get rid of this snow.....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2005)

ChileMass, thetrailBoss, Charlie,RivercOil,  Never met Greg I had to bail out today.  Made 3 Small outings this year.  Hope we get one more at Sugarloaf for Reggae.  UphillClimber kind  of also My family modeled for his picture.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2005)

Let's see...

Bob R 
ChileMass (a character)
Greg
skijay
bvibert
Friend of Skijay
riverc0il
charlie_schuessler (real character)

And I think that's it....


----------



## skijay (Mar 14, 2005)

ChileMass & his friend from Berkshire East 2004
Greg
RivercOil
trailboss
bvibert
teachski
shoeup11


----------



## teachski (Mar 15, 2005)

skijay
michael j
rivercoil
bvibert
and probably many others while I was working the New England Ski Museum Booth at the Boston Snow Sports Show...but didn't realize it.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmm ... just going down the memberlist (and some of these people are registered, maybe from the 2003 Fot48, but don't post):

greg
mike P
pedxing (though I didn't know it at the time)
sherpakroto
david metsky
alpinista
frodo
gail (if that's gcl)
little bear
al rich (I think)
pepsi
mongoose
askus3
rbhayes
max
stephen
silentcal
michelle
nhhikergirl (was it her on my Cabot trip?)
farmer bob
smitty77
mtnmagic
sli74
swampyankee
jaytrek57
BoB (if that's "just Bob")
jenifer
teachski
nh_mtn_hiker
cantdog
blue
dirt_girl
skimom
mari
dugan

plus Grace, Sky, and GhostDog!


----------



## Dugan (Mar 15, 2005)

Cantdog:

I can forgive you, but I'm not sure Dugan will share his cats anymore!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 17, 2005)

Top of my head:

MichaelJ, Cantdog, Dave Metsky, Sherpa, Stephen, Dirtgirl, Max (any tris lately?), Alpinista, Frodo, silentcal, Mtn.Magic,Mongoose,Farmer Bob, Sli74, Swamp,Blue, Skimom,....others I would imagine.

Never met Greg. I think he may not exist. :wink:


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 20, 2005)

Greg: You didn't give us a 50+ choice.

I had to meet more than 50, closer to 100 A-Zers, I'd bet. Between hiking w/you, meeting you on the trail and at the Flags planning/after hike get togethers, easily. I'm not even naming names to test my memory. (I forget!!)  You know that I've met/hiked/partied w/you. 

SilentCal: Other than ghostdog and I, haven't you hiked/met Sky several times? (I just hate to be in the doghouse!)  Looking forward to a summer's worth of hikes w/you and Grace, btw: we start in May!!
_____________
837.5309


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 21, 2005)

Can't forget Sky! I knew I would forget someone.  That Tripyramids hike last year was fantastic.  Looking forward to that Alpine Garden jaunt in June. Grace is out of comission until the end of May.  Turns out she had a double hernia and it's not healing quickly.  We are doing short walks around the block for now.  I don't think she'll be up for any rugged stuff or pack-carrying hikes for awhile.   Certainly during our September vacation we should plan a hike with Sky and Grace.  Maybe someone's 48th?????


----------



## cantdog (Mar 21, 2005)

My apologies to Dugan and the several others I did not know were members of this board...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I thought this might make for an interesting topic. You know when this forum started back in 2001, I never thought I'd meet so many cool people. To be honest, initially I was a bit reluctant to met up with people I've met on the Internet, but it turns out the folks I've met from this forum have all been very cool. Members I've met in person:
> 
> *Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
> *skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot last March
> ...



I need to update my list:

*Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
*skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
*ChileMass* - same Beast trip with skijay
*Stephen*, *MichaelJ*, *SilentCal*, *MtnMagic*, *pepsi* - 2004 FOT48 planning meeting
*JimG.*, *dmc* - Hunter in December 2004
*bvibert* - Sundown and Beast February 2005
*riverc0il*, *thetrailboss*, *shoeup11* - Beast, Feb. 2005
*ski_resort_observer* - Sugarbush - Feb. 2005
*ALLSKIING* - Sugarbush, Feb. 2005; Sugarloaf, April 2005
*Bob R*, *Terry* - Sugarloaf, April 2005
*highpeaksdrifter*, *Son of Drifter* - Jiminy, November 2005
*BeanoNYC* - Sundown, December 2005
*2knees* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*Catul* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*kingslug* and *YardSaleDad* - Hunter, Feb., 2006

So I've met a total of 25 AlpineZoners face-to-face and have skied with some of them several times. I look forward to meeting more of you in the future!


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmm.... I've only been to one Cannon outing, but at that outing I met:

*
BobR
Roark
ChileMass
Andyzee and Mrs. Zee
Zowie420
JimG and JR
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
*

I hope I'm not forgetting anybody.  If I am, give me a slap.  It'll come to me.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Crap, I did leave out some.

I met up breifly with Sky and Phildozer at Wa one night this winter.  So that would actually bump me up to the 11-15.  My vote was misplaced.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> So that would actually bump me up to the 11-15.  My vote was misplaced.


Fixed it and updated my vote too...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2006)

Since Feb of this year i've met

Greg
JimG
BVibert
Kingslug
Yardsaledad

cool people for sure.  look forward to meeting more.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

I count 30, but i'm sure I missed a few.

KZone cross posters  Tyrolean skier, SkiDork, AndyZee,Rusty,Skibumbtress.  I know I missed a few

SR cross posters  Ga2ski, Oz skier. Backintoit, thaller1, Maineskier69 Kickstand,  A couple missed here also

AZ,    BeanoNYC in a non ski venue, Zowi420,Allskiing,Greg JimG, Marc,Chilemass,Roark,Bvibert,Trailboss,  the real originalTrailboss,RivercOil,Schifty (many moons ago)  Loafer 89,Tree_skier, Charlie Schussler,

Hiking Mike P and Silent Cal.  Both at their invites.

30 just off the top of my head.

Marc, Zowi420,JimG, BeanoNYC, Maineskier69,Tree_skier,Roark,  New this year.

1 edit


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> the real RealTrailboss


I was wondering about this one. "The Real" = "Ms."?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

Better ask TB. .  I had it wrong its the Original Trailboss.

this was edited


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess I never replied to this thread so I can't update my list.  I'll have to make one now.  If I forgot anyone I apologize...

Here they are in no particular order...

Greg
Chilemass
BobR
Skijay
Trailboss
riverc0il
Jim G.
2knees
Catul
YardSaleDad
teachski
kingslug

Thats 12, I must have voted for 7 last time so I'll have to move myself up a notch...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I *highpeaksdrifter*, *Son of Drifter* - Jiminy, November 2005
> [



That was at the beginning of the season and now we're coming to the end. Time sure does fly when you're having fun.

Besides the SKIADK guys who post here sometimes, the only AZer I've met so far is Greg.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

I cheated, just copied Marc's post, if I missed anyone, blame him. I've only been to one Cannon outing and the day before, where I met:

*NHPowder*
*Dpiro and his lovely wife.*
*BobR*
*Roark*
*ChileMass*
*Marc*
*Zowie420*
*JimG and family*
*Terry*
*Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend*
*Charlie*


I hope I'm not forgetting anybody. If I am, give me a slap. It'll come to me.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I cheated, just copied Marc's post, if I missed anyone, blame him.



Always the scape goat.  Or at least accused of smelling like one...


----------



## roark (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for doing the work for us Marc!
*Cannon outing:*
BobR
Andyzee & V
ChileMass
Marc
Zowie420
JimG and family
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
*AZ Race Team: (who didn't go to Cannon)*
Ga2ski
tree_skier


----------



## awf170 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm finally up to a whopping score of one, RiverC0il.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 23, 2006)

I actually haven't met any. That should change after the century in May hopefully. I've been meaning to get to an outing but it just hasn't worked out yet.

I don't recognize alot of the member names...must be some of them hiking folk I've heard about. I really should make an appearance there sometime but I just am not that hardcore about hiking.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 23, 2006)

My list:
BeanoNYC
Loafer89
Greg
Bob
Charlie
Terry


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

Some of the names are the same on the hiking side. Friendly and they invite us to join them sometimes.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I cheated, just copied Marc's post, if I missed anyone, blame him. I've only been to one Cannon outing and the day before, where I met:
> 
> *NHPowder*
> *Dpiro and his lovely wife.*
> ...


 
Hey, just remembered, there are some Kzoners that post here as well. Guess I can add them:

Rustyk
Skibumtress
Tyrolean Skier
Ski Dork
Geoff
Snowsprite


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

My mistake I posted Rusty should have been RustyK. 
 I would really like to meet Geoff also.  He brings quality info with a good knowledge of K history.  I have asked him to post updated info more than once before.  I enjoy reading his post no matter where I see them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

The poll isn't correct because I've met more since voting.

Greg
BobR
ALLSKIING
Loafer

NYDrew and I had a reunion on AZ.  I was a Zamboni Driver and hockey coach at a rink that he frequented as a kid.  I used to B.S. with his Dad all the time.  Small world, Huh?

Some more:
AndyZee 
Roark
Kinglug
theTrailboss
Yardsaledad


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 24, 2006)

JimG and Tirolerpeter.

speaking of peter, i havent seen him around the forum lately.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2006)

Gotta amend my list:

Bob R
Chilemass
Greg
Ski Jay
bvibert
riverc0il
Friend of Ski Jay
Charlie Schuessler
Friend of Charlie's 
Sky
Phildozer
Ozzyskier
Jim G
Marc
Terry
Andy Zee and Mrs. Andy Zee
Ga2Ski
Mrs. Ga2Ski
tree_skier
Michael J
Roark
The Original Trailboss

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, you didn't miss me, but I should be there twice.



You know, cause I'm twice as cool as everyone else...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Better ask TB. .  I had it wrong its the Original Trailboss.
> 
> this was edited



Bob....great memory!  I DID introduce you to the Original Trailboss.  He's getting ready to wind up the season and head to Arizona for some R&R before getting the boat out.


----------



## Terry (Mar 25, 2006)

I have met-BobR, Chilemass, Greg, Allskiing, Charlie and his friend, Ga2ski, Andyzee and mrs,Marc, Rivercoil, JimG and son, Trailboss, Roark, Zowie, Thaller1, and Backintoit. I think thats it. Don't be offended if I left someone out!


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I need to update my list:
> 
> *Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
> *skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
> ...



Need to add one more - met *Lostone *at Sugarbush this weekend.


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2006)

Zero




At least as far as any of you know.....


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg, KingM, Tirolerpeter, NYDrew, Dipiro, Andyzee and V, NHPH, BobR, Chilemass, Roark, Marc, Charlie, Trailboss, Zowi, Terry, bvibert, Kingslug, Yardsaledad, 2 knees, and of course dmc.

That's 21 and I think I forgot one or two.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 29, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> My wife initially thought I was nuts going off to ski/hike with people I had chatted with online.  Hey, in the old days you went to the town hall and saw a posting for an "outing club" or a friend told you about some group, and you went to the meeting and took your chances on who you would meet there.  Same thing these days, just with much better reach.  I am grateful to have found this organization.
> 
> So far I have met:
> Greg
> ...



March 2006 update - now have met:

Charlie S
Tree_skier
ga2ski
Scott B (is he an AZer yet?)
Roark
Mrs. TB
Zowi420
Marc
Terry
AndyZee
Mrs. AndyZee
JimG (and son)


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

*Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
*skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
*ChileMass* - same Beast trip with skijay
*Stephen*, *MichaelJ*, *SilentCal*, *MtnMagic*, *pepsi* - 2004 FOT48 planning meeting
*JimG.*, *dmc* - Hunter in December 2004
*bvibert* - Sundown and Beast February 2005
*riverc0il*, *thetrailboss*, *shoeup11* - Beast, Feb. 2005
*ski_resort_observer* - Sugarbush - Feb. 2005
*ALLSKIING* - Sugarbush, Feb. 2005; Sugarloaf, April 2005
*Bob R*, *Terry* - Sugarloaf, April 2005
*highpeaksdrifter*, *Son of Drifter* - Jiminy, November 2005
*BeanoNYC* - Sundown, December 2005
*2knees* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*Catul* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*kingslug* and *YardSaleDad* - Hunter, Feb., 2006
*Lostone* - Sugarbush, March 2006
*andyzee* - Snow in November, Hunter in December, 2006
*Grassi21*, *zook*, *MarkC*, *eastcoastskier*, *Hawkshot99*, *trtaylor*, *cbcbd*, *Eski* - Hunter Gathering - December 2006

That puts me up to 35. :-o


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2006)

Frighteningly, I've met Marc. No animals were harmed.

Very much.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's my list in no particular order...

Greg
Chilemass
BobR
Skijay
Trailboss
riverc0il
Jim G.
2knees
Catul
YardSaleDad
teachski
kingslug
loafer89
andyzee
Grassi21
zook
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99
trtaylor
cbcbd
Eski
dmc
highpeaksdrifter
Son of Drifter (Jack the Ripper)

25, not too bad!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

With just one AZ outing I find myself in the 21+ category.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Greg, KingM, Tirolerpeter, NYDrew, Dipiro, Andyzee and V, NHPH, BobR, Chilemass, Roark, Marc, Charlie, Trailboss, Zowi, Terry, bvibert, Kingslug, Yardsaledad, 2knees, and of course dmc.
> 
> That's 21 and I think I forgot one or two.



Now I must add eastcoastskier, Hawkshot, HPD, SOD, zook, cbcbd, Michael J, Grassi,
trtaylor, riverc0il, sledhaulingmedic, MarkC, and of course eski.

Up to 34.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2006)

Further amendments:  



thetrailboss said:


> Gotta amend my list:
> 
> Bob R
> Chilemass
> ...


----------



## Vortex (Dec 19, 2006)

I give up. More than last time I think.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 19, 2006)

Bob R said:


> I count 30, but i'm sure I missed a few.
> 
> KZone cross posters  Tyrolean skier, SkiDork, AndyZee,Rusty,Skibumbtress.  I know I missed a few
> 
> ...



06 Dec update
Additions well missed before. Terry, yawmag37,both I have know for a while, met DJAK.  All from The river.

Probably skied with Terry and Ga2ski more than anyone else.  Moose who joined after I knew him.  So 34 is my best guess.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 19, 2006)

Are there stickers available that I could purchase and put on helmet and car to signal to others I'm a member of the tribe?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg, after the Hunter outing, I'd say it's safe to up the 21+ option to 21 +  For me it's 030+ sorry if I missed anyone:

NHPowder
Dpiro and his lovely wife.
BobR
Roark
ChileMass
Vee Zee 
Zowie420
JimG and family
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
Marc
Greg
bvibert
BeanoNYC
Zook
MichaelJ
2knees
dmc
Grassi21
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99 
trtaylor 
cbcbd

KZoners that post here:
Rustyk
Skibumtress
Tyrolean Skier
Ski Dork
Geoff
Snowsprite
Eski


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

ajl50 said:


> Are there stickers available that I could purchase and put on helmet and car to signal to others I'm a member of the tribe?



Yes:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/2062-interested-alpinezone-com-window-decal-ii.html
I think Greg is waiting to get more interest before he puts in another order...


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2006)

Zero.

I can't count bvibert because I knew him before AZ.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

severine said:


> Zero.
> 
> I can't count bvibert because I knew him before AZ.



Oh you poor thing


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2006)

severine said:


> Zero.
> 
> I can't count bvibert because I knew him before AZ.



Poor thing....bvibert is keeping you all for himself....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

It's not my fault she doesn't want to meet any of you freaks... :lol: :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2006)

bvibert said:


> It's not my fault she doesn't want to meet any of you freaks... :lol: :lol:


No, it's just your fault that I'm knocked up most winters!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2006)

severine said:


> No, it's just your fault that I'm knocked up most winters!




LMAO.   

congratulations by the way.  Like greg and i told brian at sundown last week, 1 is 1, 2 is like 20.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2006)

2knees said:


> 1 is 1, 2 is like 20.



Indeed.

We all knew B was a stud...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg
JimG
DMC
eastcostskier(we work together)
cbcbd
eski
Highpeaksdrifter
Jack the ripper
zook
2knees
Andeezee
grassi21
trtaylor
MarkC

14, that I can remember, this is all from the Hunter 12-15-06 trip.


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2006)

2knees said:


> 1 is 1, 2 is like 20.



And some days, 1 is like 20 all by herself!  

Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Greg
> JimG
> DMC
> eastcostskier(we work together)
> ...



We may not have gotten a chance to talk much, but you met me at Hunter also...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> We may not have gotten a chance to talk much, but you met me at Hunter also...



Leave the poor guy alone, he's trying to forget


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Leave the poor guy alone, he's trying to forget



Oh OK, sorry...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Oh OK, sorry...


 
OK, you did it now, you made me feel bad. You know I'm kidding!:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

:blink: Guess I'm not to good with that sarcasm thing... :roll:












 :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

Beotch!


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> :blink: Guess I'm not to good with that sarcasm thing... :roll:



You need to master the subtle use of the mighty wink icon:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> You need to master the subtle use of the mighty wink icon:



That would take all the fun out of it!  Then I wouldn't have made Andy feel bad, though I must say I'm surprised that anyone on this board would take me seriously on matters such as these anyway... :roll:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 20, 2006)

Edited because I forgot someone.  (Couldnr remember how he spelled it)



Hawkshot99 said:


> Greg
> JimG
> DMC
> eastcostskier(we work together)
> ...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Edited because I forgot someone. (Couldnr remember how he spelled it)


 
I spell it beaver


----------



## Marc (Dec 20, 2006)

Updated list:

*
BobR
Roark
ChileMass
Andyzee and Mrs. Zee
Zowie420
JimG and Jr
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
Sky
Phildozer
ctenidae
Riverc0il
Austin (awf whatever)
koreshot
thebigo and Mrs. thebigo
*

Pretty sure that's all for now.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Here's my list in no particular order...
> 
> Greg
> Chilemass
> ...



I forgot one :???: Up to 26 now...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 22, 2006)

Due to split personality, can we count Marc as multiple AZers?


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2007)

*Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
*skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
*ChileMass* - same Beast trip with skijay
*Stephen*, *MichaelJ*, *SilentCal*, *MtnMagic*, *pepsi* - 2004 FOT48 planning meeting
*JimG.*, *dmc* - Hunter in December 2004
*bvibert* - Sundown and Beast February 2005
*riverc0il*, *thetrailboss*, *shoeup11* - Beast, Feb. 2005
*ski_resort_observer* - Sugarbush - Feb. 2005
*ALLSKIING* - Sugarbush, Feb. 2005; Sugarloaf, April 2005
*Bob R*, *Terry* - Sugarloaf, April 2005
*highpeaksdrifter*, *Son of Drifter* - Jiminy, November 2005
*BeanoNYC* - Sundown, December 2005
*2knees* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*Catul* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*kingslug* and *YardSaleDad* - Hunter, Feb., 2006
*Lostone* - Sugarbush, March 2006
*andyzee* - Snow in November, Hunter in December, 2006
*Grassi21*, *zook*, *MarkC*, *eastcoastskier*, *Hawkshot99*, *trtaylor*, *cbcbd*, *Eski* - Hunter Gathering - December 2006

A few more:

*loafer89* - Sundown - December 2006
*madskier6*, *Paul*, *Marc* - Sundown - January 2007
*180* - Hunter - February 2007
*threecy* - Beast - February 2007 (actually met him back in 2004, but made some turns with him this time)
*smootharc* - Sugarbush - March 2007

That makes 42! :-o


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Greg, after the Hunter outing, I'd say it's safe to up the 21+ option to 21 +  For me it's 030+ sorry if I missed anyone:
> 
> NHPowder
> Dpiro and his lovely wife.
> ...


 
I actually started looking for this thread a couple of day ago since I have a few more to add:

RIDEr & Ms. RIDEr
Snowmonster & li'l Snowmonster
from_the_NEK
koreshot
 Chris "The Weatherdude 
Eric

Damn, this is starting to add up!


----------



## ajl50 (Mar 22, 2007)

Zero. 
I'm not very social. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2007)

Guess I need to update...finally met some AZ folks this season
skiiboot (to get boot work done)
The Pats Peak AZ Race Team (less Charlie, I think...) plus
Last year I also had a thetrailboss sighting at Sunapee but I didn't introduce myself...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's my list in no particular order...

Greg
Chilemass
BobR
Skijay
Trailboss
riverc0il
Jim G.
2knees
Catul
YardSaleDad
teachski
kingslug
loafer89
andyzee
Grassi21
zook
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99
trtaylor
cbcbd
Eski
dmc
highpeaksdrifter
Son of Drifter (Jack the Ripper)
madskier6
Paul
Marc
180
threecy

Added 5 more, I think that's it...


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2007)

Terry said:


> I have met-BobR, Chilemass, Greg, Allskiing, Charlie and his friend, Ga2ski, Andyzee and mrs,Marc, Rivercoil, JimG and son, Trailboss, Roark, Zowie, Thaller1, and Backintoit. I think thats it. Don't be offended if I left someone out!



I have to add a few more. NHPowderhound, Goblin84, Skibum9995, Mishka, Whaller1, Aveski2000, Loafer89, Sikski. What a great group of people! Guess you can change my vote in the poll to 21+


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter 
Son of Drifter
NHPowder
Dpiro and his lovely wife.
BobR
Roark
ChileMass
Vee Zee 
Zowie420
JimG and family
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
Marc
Greg
bvibert
BeanoNYC
Zook
MichaelJ
2knees
dmc
Grassi21
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99 
trtaylor 
cbcbd
RIDEr & Ms. RIDEr
Snowmonster & li'l Snowmonster
from_the_NEK
koreshot
Chris "The Weatherdude 
Eric
Ski resort_observer 
BushMogulMaster 


KZoners that post here:

Rustyk
Skibumtress
Tyrolean Skier
Ski Dork
Geoff
Snowsprite
Eski


----------



## roark (Mar 25, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's my list in no particular order...
> Greg
> Chilemass
> BobR
> ...


31. roark :razz:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 25, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's my list in no particular order...
> 
> Greg
> Chilemass
> ...


How could you forget me? I gave you the front seat.....:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2007)

roark said:


> 31. roark :razz:





ALLSKIING said:


> How could you forget me? I gave you the front seat.....:razz:



  Sorry guys.  I'll be honest, I just looked at who Greg added to update my list since I was with him just about every time I met an AZer.  He already had Dave from a previous encounter and doesn't have Roark on his list either. 

Sorry again, I'm always afraid I'll forget someone...


Greg
Chilemass
BobR
Skijay
Trailboss
riverc0il
Jim G.
2knees
Catul
YardSaleDad
teachski
kingslug
loafer89
andyzee
Grassi21
zook
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99
trtaylor
cbcbd
Eski
dmc
highpeaksdrifter
Son of Drifter (Jack the Ripper)
madskier6
Paul
Marc
180
threecy
Roark
ALLSKIING


----------



## Paul (Mar 26, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Zero.
> I'm not very social. Does that make me a bad person?



No, just means you're from Philly :wink: 

Speaking of.....Where's Pimp been?


I can update my list!

Greg
Bvibert
Grassi

Based upon the above three, I hope to meet more of you.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 27, 2007)

More than last time.  Over 40. Seems like I'm seeing many of the same faces on a regular basis.  Something to this Board maybe.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> He already had Dave from a previous encounter and doesn't have Roark on his list either.



Acck! Gotta add powhunter too.

*Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
*skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
*ChileMass* - same Beast trip with skijay
*Stephen*, *MichaelJ*, *SilentCal*, *MtnMagic*, *pepsi* - 2004 FOT48 planning meeting
*JimG.*, *dmc* - Hunter in December 2004
*bvibert* - Sundown and Beast February 2005
*riverc0il*, *thetrailboss*, *shoeup11* - Beast, Feb. 2005
*ski_resort_observer* - Sugarbush - Feb. 2005
*ALLSKIING* - Sugarbush, Feb. 2005; Sugarloaf, April 2005
*Bob R*, *Terry* - Sugarloaf, April 2005
*highpeaksdrifter*, *Son of Drifter* - Jiminy, November 2005
*BeanoNYC* - Sundown, December 2005
*2knees* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*Catul* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*kingslug* and *YardSaleDad* - Hunter, Feb., 2006
*Lostone* - Sugarbush, March 2006
*andyzee* - Snow in November, Hunter in December, 2006
*Grassi21*, *zook*, *MarkC*, *eastcoastskier*, *Hawkshot99*, *trtaylor*, *cbcbd*, *Eski* - Hunter Gathering - December 2006

A few more:

*loafer89* - Sundown - December 2006
*madskier6*, *Paul*, *Marc* - Sundown - January 2007
*180* - Hunter - February 2007
*roark* - Magic - February 2007
*threecy* - Beast - February 2007 (actually met him back in 2004, but made some turns with him this time)
*smootharc* - Sugarbush - March 2007
*powhunter* - Sundown - March 2007

That makes 4*4*!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2007)

2knees said:


> Since Feb of this year i've met
> 
> Greg
> JimG
> ...



gotta add a few.

hawkshot99
eastcoastskier
grassi21
andyzee
highpeaksdrifter
son of drifter
roark
madskier6
the infamous marc.  

I saw alot more people at hunter back in december but i didnt get a chance to meet most of them.


----------



## noski (Mar 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Acck! Gotta add powhunter too.
> 
> *Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
> *skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
> ...


You know....it wouldn't be too hard to make that 45...


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bob R
Thaller1
Whaller1
roark
tree_skier
Ga2ski
Charlie Schuessler
Goblin84
NHpowderhound
Terry
Aveski2000
Mishka
SIKSKIER

13. I think thats it.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Apr 3, 2007)

Met: KingM

Stayed at the same hotel as JimG but never ran into him.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Acck! Gotta add powhunter too.
> 
> *Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
> *skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
> ...



*reefer *- MRV - April 2007

45!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Sorry guys.  I'll be honest, I just looked at who Greg added to update my list since I was with him just about every time I met an AZer.  He already had Dave from a previous encounter and doesn't have Roark on his list either.
> 
> Sorry again, I'm always afraid I'll forget someone...
> 
> ...



Added powhunter and reefer to my list.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 9, 2007)

My list has increased by over 100% by meeting Andyzee, his wife Vee(love the way that rhymes) and BushMogulMaster. Greg and Lostone I met before this season and I am not sure I can count noski as I knew her BAZ(before AZ) :wink: 

You guys when in the MRV should stop at the chamber and meet her...she's awesome.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter 
Son of Drifter
NHPowder
Dpiro and his lovely wife.
BobR
Roark
ChileMass
Vee Zee 
Zowie420
JimG and family
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
Marc
Greg
bvibert
BeanoNYC
Zook
MichaelJ
2knees
dmc
Grassi21
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99 
trtaylor 
cbcbd
RIDEr & Ms. RIDEr
Snowmonster & li'l Snowmonster
from_the_NEK
koreshot
Chris "The Weatherdude 
Eric
Ski resort_observer 
BushMogulMaster 
thaller1


KZoners that post here:

Rustyk
Skibumtress
Tyrolean Skier
Ski Dork
Geoff
Snowsprite
Eski


----------



## Skiiboot (Apr 16, 2007)

Gee greg,   I didn't know I was so easy to forget

Jeff


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter 
Son of Drifter
NHPowder
Dpiro and his lovely wife.
BobR
Roark
ChileMass
Vee Zee 
Zowie420
JimG and family
Terry
Trailboss and the soon to be Mrs. and the friend
Charlie
Marc
Greg
bvibert
BeanoNYC
Zook
MichaelJ
2knees
dmc
Grassi21
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99 
trtaylor 
cbcbd
RIDEr & Ms. RIDEr
Snowmonster & li'l Snowmonster
from_the_NEK
koreshot
Chris "The Weatherdude 
Eric
Ski resort_observer 
BushMogulMaster 
thaller1
kingslug 

KZoners that post here:

Rustyk
Skibumtress
Tyrolean Skier
Ski Dork
Geoff
Snowsprite
Eski


Add one more the list, kingslug. Had the honor of skiing with him and his wife this weekend, good people!


----------



## threecy (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I've met maybe 10 or so AlpineZoners...I knew Greg before he became a huge celebrity.


----------



## MarcHowes (Apr 26, 2007)

cantdog said:


> Michael J
> Max
> Silent Cal
> Grace
> ...



Yes 


Ive Met Bob R at a gas station in Nashua, his AlpineZone stickers gave him away


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2007)

I hang out in gas stations looking for friends.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I hang out in gas stations looking for friends.


 
Damn Bob! Bad place to setup a BBQ!


----------



## roark (Apr 26, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I hang out in gas stations looking for friends.


:razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2007)

YA I get kicked out sometimes.  I tell them i'm selling girl scout cookies.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 26, 2007)

JimG.
bvibert
ALLSKIING 
highpeaksdrifter
Son of Drifter
2knees
andyzee
zook
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99
trtaylor
cbcbd
Eski
loafer89
madskier6
Paul
Marc
threecy (I know Greg was only at the BEast once this year so I believe I met you as well)

*For those of you at the Hunter gathering that don't remember me, I was the one with the red and black jacket that fell a lot.  ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> *For those of you at the Hunter gathering that don't remember me, I was the one with the red and black jacket that fell a lot. ;-)


 

http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/Grassi21b.wmv


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> http://killingtonaccess.com/Grassi/Grassi21b.wmv



Thanks for that bud! ;-)


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2007)

Why do I suddenly smell blueberry pancakes? :blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Why do I suddenly smell blueberry pancakes? :blink:



I wish I could smell them everyday....  If I did I would probably look like this  more often.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2008)

*65!*

*Charlie Schuessler* - known previously from outside the forums
*skijay* - First AZer I ever met - Beast parking lot March 2004
*ChileMass* - same Beast trip with skijay
*Stephen*, *MichaelJ*, *SilentCal*, *MtnMagic*, *pepsi* - 2004 FOT48 planning meeting
*JimG.*, *dmc* - Hunter in December 2004
*bvibert* - Sundown and Beast February 2005
*riverc0il*, *thetrailboss*, *shoeup11* - Beast, Feb. 2005
*ski_resort_observer* - Sugarbush - Feb. 2005
*ALLSKIING* - Sugarbush, Feb. 2005; Sugarloaf, April 2005
*Bob R*, *Terry* - Sugarloaf, April 2005
*highpeaksdrifter*, *Son of Drifter* - Jiminy, November 2005
*BeanoNYC* - Sundown, December 2005
*Skiiboot* - December 2005
*2knees* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*Catul* - Sundown, Feb., 2006
*kingslug* and *YardSaleDad* - Hunter, Feb., 2006
*Lostone* - Sugarbush, March 2006
*andyzee* - Snow in November, Hunter in December, 2006
*Grassi21*, *zook*, *MarkC*, *eastcoastskier*, *Hawkshot99*, *trtaylor*, *cbcbd*, *Eski* - Hunter Gathering - December 2006
*loafer89* - Sundown - December 2006
*madskier6*, *Paul*, *Marc* - Sundown - January 2007
*180* - Hunter - February 2007
*roark* - Magic - February 2007
*threecy* - Beast - February 2007 (actually met him back in 2004, but made some turns with him this time)
*smootharc* - Sugarbush - March 2007
*powhunter* - Sundown - March 2007
*reefer* - MRG - Aptil 2007

More more so far this season:

_Mount Snow, Nov. 2007:_
*Zand
mattchuck2 
awf170
skibum9995
Yooper
MrMagic*

_Hunter, November 2007:_
*koreshot
ssudha17
KrisSkis *

_Mohawk, December 2007:_
*MRGisevil
MR. evil*

_Sundown, December 2007:_
*downhill04*
*ishovelsnow*
*Mikey1*
*severine*

_Hunter Gathering, December 2007:_
*wa-loaf
Llamborghinii
Ta&Idaho*

_Sundown, January 2008:_
*o3jeff*

Up to 65! Holy crap. That's a lot of AZers! :-o


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2008)

Greg
Chilemass
BobR
Skijay
Trailboss
riverc0il
Jim G.
2knees
Catul
YardSaleDad
teachski
kingslug
loafer89
andyzee
Grassi21
zook
MarkC
eastcoastskier
Hawkshot99
trtaylor
cbcbd
Eski
dmc
highpeaksdrifter
Son of Drifter (Jack the Ripper)
madskier6
Paul
Marc
180
threecy
Roark
ALLSKIING
powhunter
reefer
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
wa-loaf
downhill04
Mikey1
ishovelsnow
gmcunni
KrisSkis
ssudha17
MrMagic
o3jeff
Yooper
skibum9995
awf170
mattchuck2
Zand
severine (first one I met actually  )
KingM
ski_resort_observer

I don't recall if I met all the people in Greg's list this year, even if I was there with him.  Sorry if I did and missed ya...


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 18, 2008)

Bob R
Thaller1
Whaller1
roark
tree_skier
Ga2ski
Charlie Schuessler
Goblin84
NHpowderhound
Terry
Aveski2000
Mishka
SIKSKIER
riverc0il
Zand
Greg
bvibert
ALLSKIING
JimG.
andyzee
mattchuck2
Grassi21
awf170
2knees
Yooper

25


----------



## Zand (Jan 18, 2008)

Everyone at Mount Snow in November, from the top of my head I remember Greg, Jim G, BVibert, Powhunter, Austin, 2Knees, loafer89, and mattchuck2, but there were more.

Also met Marc, Wa-loaf, and WJenness at Wachusett. I've been there the same day as multiple other members as well. 

Looking forward to meeting a lot more at Sugarbush in March.

I'd have to say I'm at 20 or so.


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Zero.
> 
> I can't count bvibert because I knew him before AZ.


Yay!  I can add to my list from Dec. 2006! 

MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
Greg
2knees

ETA: gee, thanks Brian.  #51???


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2008)

I posted zero, but after posting, realized I have met 1


ccskier and I worked at a resort in stowe together briefly around 2000-2001.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2008)

Up to 54 +

2knees
Allskiing
awf170
BeanoNYC
BobR
Brettski
BushMogulMaster
bvibert
cbcbd
Charlie
ChileMass
Chris "The Weatherdude
dmc
Dpiro and his lovely wife.
eastcoastskier
Eric
from_the_NEK
Grassi21
Greg
Hawkshot99
highpeaksdrifter
JimG and family
kingslug
koreshot
krisskis
loafer89
madskier6 
Marc
MarkC
MichaelJ
NHPowder
powhunter
reefer
RIDEr & Ms. RIDEr
Roark
Ski resort_observer
skibum9995
Snowmonster & li'l Snowmonster
Son of Drifter
Terry
thaller1
Trailboss 
trtaylor
Yardsaledad
Vee Zee
Zook
Zowie420

KZoners that post here:
Rustyk
Skibumtress
Tyrolean Skier
Ski Dork
Geoff
Snowsprite
Eski


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Greg
> Chilemass
> BobR
> Skijay
> ...



Updated the list for yesterday's meetings...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2008)

And they're neck and neck:

andyzee 54

bvibert 53

:lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------

